# 2x2x2 - May 29 - June 4, 2006



## dougreed (May 31, 2006)

1. L D' R2 U' B D' B' L2 D L' F U B L2 U2 R' F2 D2 L B L U L F2 D
2. L D R B' R' U L' B L U R2 U2 L D2 R U R2 B L B U2 B' L U2 B'
3. F2 U' B' D L' D2 L2 F U' B2 R' B2 U' L2 B' U2 L B' D' F L B' U R2 F'
4. L2 U2 F U L B2 D2 F' U' R' B2 R2 F R U F2 L2 D' B D L2 U2 B L' U'
5. L2 F' U2 R F' R' U2 L F R2 U2 B' D2 F D' R D B' U L' F D2 R' D R


----------



## Erik (May 31, 2006)

Name: Erik Akkersdijk
Average: 4.90
Times: 5.38, (4.17), (6.90), 4.65, 4.67

And it felt good... B) 
So Thom, shall we try working on a new 2x2 method? I feel there must be something there with even more speed...


----------



## Kirjava (May 31, 2006)

Thom Barlow
6.12
(5.75) 6.05 (6.59) 6.06 6.27
Terrible...

Well, I'm working on improving my CMLL at the moment. But I had a thought last night.

Why don't we compute an index for the quickest way to make a layer from any position on the 2x2x2. Can't be too many and should be relativly short. I keep teh first layer on L though... I dunno, i'll look into it.


----------



## Erik (May 31, 2006)

Like Gunnar's idea? First make a layer and then the whole cube?
Too bad I don't have a 2x2 solver...


----------



## Kirjava (May 31, 2006)

No, I mean find the shortest solution to every way to make a fully permutated and orientated layer. Then you can go ahead and use CMLL and whatnot.


----------



## Erik (May 31, 2006)

Beat you Thom, I just got 4.87 average(of 10). Sub-5... B)


----------



## Kirjava (May 31, 2006)

All I need now is a sub-5 avg then I'm done 

(race you to sub-4.5 )

~Thom


----------



## Bob (May 31, 2006)

Name: Bob Burton
Average: 9.78
Times: 8.83 (7.14) 10.43 10.07 (10.83)


----------



## mmwfung (Jun 1, 2006)

Average: 14.74
Times: (30.45) (7.04) 14.19 12.85 17.18

Timed with 'The ultimate Rubik's cube? timer version 2.1'.

Michael Fung


----------

